# about time i said hello!!!



## Rachie

Hello everyone!!!!

Been looking around this site a couple of weeks now and thought i should start my own thread.....and what better place is there to start than the welcome lounge!!!

may start my own journal when i go back to uni in a couple of weeks....as at the min my gym existence is zero!! (well i did go once before i went on hol!!) Struggle to get to the gym at the min as working in office and dont get home till its too late!! :cursing: dont like not doing any exercise :cursing:

anyway....feel free to comment......


----------



## TH0R

Ermm, what Uni are you going to, perhaps I can drop by and spot you on a couple of

exercises:cool2:

There's nothing like an experienced hand:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello welcome to ukm


----------



## Rachie

tel3563 said:


> Ermm, what Uni are you going to, perhaps I can drop by and spot you on a couple of
> 
> exercises:cool2:
> 
> There's nothing like an experienced hand:whistling:


yeah thats sounds great :lol: any ideas and tips are always welcome :laugh:

I go to Liverpool John Moores Uni.


----------



## weeman

what you need to do is send me any (unclothed) pics you have of yourself at the moment so i can assess any future progress you make:thumb:

also dont post in JW's journal as people can see thru your clothes in there and there all perverts.

trust me. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachie

weeman said:


> what you need to do is send me any (unclothed) pics you have of yourself at the moment so i can assess any future progress you make:thumb:
> 
> also dont post in JW's journal as people can see thru your clothes in there and there all perverts.
> 
> trust me. :thumbup1:


 you will have to ask DC55 for all the unclothed pics!! :lol:

opps....bit too late....already made a couple of comments in JW's journal :whistling: ....but thanks for the advice anyway!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jsb

wondered how long it would take you weeman:lol:

welcome


----------



## TH0R

weeman said:


> what you need to do is send me any (unclothed) pics you have of yourself at the moment so i can assess any future progress you make:thumb:
> 
> also dont post in JW's journal as people can see thru your clothes in there and there all perverts.
> 
> trust me. :thumbup1:


Damd, its easy to see how your a pro, never thought of that:rolleyes:


----------



## dmcc

Hello Madam. Nice to know you actually exist :lol:

Working in an office and getting home late is no excuse young lady, I'm in exactly the same boat.


----------



## tazzy-lee

welcome to uk m


----------



## Guest

welcome to ukm


----------



## Rachie

dmcc said:


> Hello Madam. Nice to know you actually exist :lol:
> 
> Working in an office and getting home late is no excuse young lady, I'm in exactly the same boat.


Well hello darren!!!

yes I do exist  all the good things dave has said about me are true and all the bad things hes said are probably true too!!! :lol:

i like the excuse of working in an office and getting home late!!:laugh: plus when i am at uni im active and doing some sort of exercise all the time...but am planning to up my game a little when I go back.


----------



## cecil_sensation

tel3563 said:


> Ermm, what Uni are you going to, perhaps I can drop by and spot you on a couple of
> 
> exercises:cool2:
> 
> There's nothing like an experienced hand:whistling:


you sly bugger you :lol:

welcome to ukm, if you ever want a hand in the gym ill happily help out :lol: 2 offers all ready, ur going to be a popular 1 :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

MrsDC55 said:


> yeah thats sounds great :lol: any ideas and tips are always welcome :laugh:
> 
> I go to Liverpool John Moores Uni.


Perhaps we can meet up when I'm in the smoke on the 2nd Sept, on a strictly

professional level you understand.

No matter how you feel I'll have to say no to your advances, after all your a friends mate:lol:

I can do some prep work if you can see your way to getting some photo's to me.

Study the body parts we need to work on first, will give us a head start so to speak.

I think we should keep this as a private *affair*, don't want Dave getting the wrong

idea:lol:


----------



## Rachie

oliver Roberts said:


> you sly bugger you :lol:
> 
> welcome to ukm, if you ever want a hand in the gym ill happily help out :lol: 2 offers all ready, ur going to be a popular 1 :thumb:


thank you...i will keep all these offers in mind :lol:


----------



## Rachie

tel3563 said:


> Perhaps we can meet up when I'm in the smoke on the 2nd Sept, on a strictly
> 
> professional level you understand.
> 
> No matter how you feel I'll have to say no to your advances, after all your a friends mate:lol:
> 
> I can do some prep work if you can see your way to getting some photo's to me.
> 
> Study the body parts we need to work on first, will give us a head start so to speak.
> 
> I think we should keep this as a private *affair*, don't want Dave getting the wrong
> 
> idea:lol:


unfortunately the 2nd of sept is a no go (i'm hoping that dc55 is going to be taking me somewhere very special on this day :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ....as long as he remembers why!!!)

why would he get the wrong idea.....after all you would only be helping with my training!! :lol: surely theres no harm in that

i'll get some pics and send them to u :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## weeman

MrsDC55 said:


> you will have to ask DC55 for all the unclothed pics!! :lol:
> 
> opps....bit too late....already made a couple of comments in JW's journal :whistling: ....but thanks for the advice anyway!!! :thumb:


yes i saw your posts in Jw's thread,like i said when you post in there we can all see thru your clothes,why else do you think i'm asking for more naked (progress) pics? :lol:

and DC55's bribes are well underway,i just need to figure out his price first:laugh: :lol: :lol:



Jsb said:


> wondered how long it would take you weeman:lol:
> 
> welcome





tel3563 said:


> Damd, its easy to see how your a pro, never thought of that:rolleyes:


i have the girl's best interest at heart,dont you guys go scaring her away with lies of pervertedness and picture evidence of me:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

tel3563 said:


> Perhaps we can meet up when I'm in the smoke on the 2nd Sept, on a strictly
> 
> professional level you understand.
> 
> No matter how you feel I'll have to say no to your advances, after all your a friends mate:lol:
> 
> *I can do some prep work if you can see your way to getting some photo's to me.*
> 
> *
> Study the body parts we need to work on first, will give us a head start so to speak.*
> 
> I think we should keep this as a private *affair*, don't want Dave getting the wrong
> 
> idea:lol:


dude!!!wtf!!! i just did the exact same move on her,and it didnt work either,normally that line has the vajayjay leaking like a sinking ship,she is obviously a lezzer who's best man mate (dc55) has agreed to help appear to be in a hetro relationship.

its obvious when you think about it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

weeman said:


> dude!!!wtf!!! i just did the exact same move on her,and it didnt work either,normally that line has the vajayjay leaking like a sinking ship,she is obviously a lezzer who's best man mate (dc55) has agreed to help appear to be in a hetro relationship.
> 
> its obvious when you think about it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sorry mate, thats not fair or true,

she just knows your GINGER


----------



## weeman

ffs mate,why not just take an ad out in the newspaper!!!! she would have never have known just by looking at my uber buff,pant tent moistening avatar,you prob just made her sick over her keyboard there and now she wont be able to post again.

well done mate,well done:rolleyes:


----------



## Rachie

weeman said:


> dude!!!wtf!!! i just did the exact same move on her,and it didnt work either,normally that line has the vajayjay leaking like a sinking ship,she is obviously a lezzer who's best man mate (dc55) has agreed to help appear to be in a hetro relationship.
> 
> its obvious when you think about it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


weeman...i like your style!! trying to insult me and make me want to prove that i am indeed not a lezzer!!

unfortunately, your tactics do not work with me!!! :lol: :tongue: :lol:

moving on to what tel said......are u really ginger?? :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

MrsDC55 said:


> moving on to what tel said......are u really ginger?? :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Class

PS, can't you smell him?


----------



## weeman

you pair of hurtful,heartless bastrds.

had to pick on the gigga.

i cant help it,i was born with the affliction.

why else does anyone think i have built such a body of henchity,in the hope it would divert from my ginger p1ss smell.

(sob sob)

can i have even a butt shot now that i have you on the ropes emotionally? :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

and by butt shot i dont mean Mr dc55 (though if thats all thats going then fair enough,a guy cant be picky)


----------



## alan87

tel3563 said:


> Ermm, what Uni are you going to, perhaps I can drop by and spot you on a couple of
> 
> exercises:cool2:
> 
> There's nothing like an experienced hand:whistling:


haha

oh and welcome!!


----------



## Jsb

for your honesty weeman this one is for you

weeman has the biggest c**k:thumb:

im happily mazzed up so not even trying and no chance of getting mrs into swinging


----------



## weeman

dc55 said:


> .....leave her alone for 2 minutes and look whats happened!!
> 
> As for pictures....well thats her choice.....I must get reps too though, thats my only condition.
> 
> She wont be replying till tomo now as she has fallen asleep next to me!! aarrrrhhh bless!!!......maybe a cum shot is due
> 
> weeman dont worry I still love you....just dont let your mrs loose on her.....you 2 could put me out of business!!!


lolol mate its a given you too would be repped for any pics your purdy mrs posts up only thing i cant promise is the actions of Mrs wee tho,she is an entity of her own,once she has saw mrs dc55's avy i may not be man enough to stop her!!! however i am sure that some girl lovin would be a good pic op:lol: :lol:



chilisi said:


> welcome..i hope you enjoy your stay and get some good advice from the forum.
> 
> *it's funny to see what a gorgeous girl does to a bunch of men ha ha ha*


what you talking about mate,we dont descriminate here,your gner get bummed to within an inch of your life at this rate you hunk a burnin love you:laugh:



Jsb said:


> for your honesty weeman this one is for you
> 
> weeman has the biggest c**k:thumb:
> 
> im happily mazzed up so not even trying and no chance of getting mrs into swinging


for the sheer randomness of that post,and for lying about my cock,i am power repping you mate:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## iron head case

welcome to uk-m


----------



## Howe

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Rachie

weeman said:


> and by butt shot i dont mean Mr dc55 (though if thats all thats going then fair enough,a guy cant be picky)


ha dc55's butt wouldnt be a pretty sight...trust me!!!

pic of my butt....well i only have a small one...not much there to see!! :lol:


----------



## Rachie

dc55 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: .....*leave her alone for 2 minutes and look whats happened!!* :tongue:
> 
> As for pictures....well thats her choice.....I must get reps too though, thats my only condition.
> 
> She wont be replying till tomo now as she has fallen asleep next to me!! aarrrrhhh bless!!! :whistling: ......maybe a cum shot is due:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> weeman dont worry I still love you....just dont let your mrs loose on her:lol: :lol: :lol:.....you 2 could put me out of business!!!


ha you should have seen his face when i said i had started my own thread!!! :lol: :lol:

cum shot....whilst im sleeping....how very rude!! u do enough of that when im awake!! :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol moste ppl open a welcome thred and get like 8-9 welcomes max lol as soon as its a fit bird all the lech's come out to play! lol (yes i am in this catigory)

any way welcome


----------



## Rachie

big_jim_87 said:


> lol moste ppl open a welcome thred and get like 8-9 welcomes max lol as soon as its a fit bird all the lech's come out to play! lol (yes i am in this catigory)
> 
> any way welcome


ha thank you.....i think :lol:


----------



## ArZo

MrsDC55 said:


> ha dc55's butt wouldnt be a pretty sight...trust me!!!
> 
> pic of my butt....well i only have a small one...not much there to see!! :lol:


DC55 i rekon she would be a keeper mate good catch haha:thumb:

Welcome to UKM where im pretty sure you will get all the help you need and ermmm MORE than you expected :laugh:


----------



## Rachie

ArZo said:


> DC55 i rekon she would be a keeper mate good catch haha:thumb:
> 
> Welcome to UKM where im pretty sure you will get all the help you need and ermmm MORE than you expected :laugh:


ha dc55 is a very lucky man to have such a lovely girlfriend like me!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

MrsDC55 said:


> ha dc55's butt wouldnt be a pretty sight...trust me!!!
> 
> *pic of my butt....well i only have a small one...not much there to see* :lol: !!


luckily that qualifies as a perfect butt if its only a tiny one then,tho would need a pic to verify it,just to be sure:whistling: :thumbup1:



MrsDC55 said:


> ha you should have seen his face when i said i had started my own thread!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> *cum shot....whilst im sleeping....how very rude!! u do enough of that when im awake!!* :lol: :lol: :tongue:


really? now you must elaborate a bit more on that matter i feel,and again,provide pics of said facialness to verify it lolol



big_jim_87 said:


> lol moste ppl open a welcome thred and get like 8-9 welcomes max lol as soon as its a fit bird *all the lech's come out to play! *lol (yes i am in this catigory)
> 
> any way welcome


i resent that,i'm a pervert mate not a letch:lol: :lol:



chilisi said:


> [quote
> 
> what you talking about mate,we dont descriminate here,your gner get bummed to within an inch of your life at this rate you hunk a burnin love you:laugh:


bummed with a reach around...? :bounce:


----------



## TaintedSoul

3 pages and no pics...... whats the point I ask.


----------



## dmcc

MrsDC55 said:


> Well hello darren!!!
> 
> yes I do exist  all the good things dave has said about me are true and all the bad things hes said are probably true too!!! :lol:


I want the dirt. All of it. 



MrsDC55 said:


> ha dc55's butt wouldnt be a pretty sight...trust me!!!


I beg to differ :wub:


----------



## Rachie

[quote

so mrsdc55..what kind of training are you into..?


----------



## jw007

Welcome

We are a friendly bunch, Post up your goals and diet smarm smarmetc etc

Fck that

First off...PIcs

Then Tea, Then pics Then clean

Chop chop wench, do we look like we got all fckin day

 (token smile, means nothing)


----------



## Rachie

jw007 said:


> Welcome
> 
> We are a friendly bunch, Post up your goals and diet smarm smarmetc etc
> 
> Fck that
> 
> First off...PIcs
> 
> Then Tea, Then pics Then clean
> 
> Chop chop wench, do we look like we got all fckin day
> 
> (token smile, means nothing)


yes sir.....straight away...heres your tea, i even added a biscuit to get in your good books!


----------



## jw007

MrsDC55 said:


> *yes sir.....straight away...*heres your tea, i even added a biscuit to get in your good books!


Good girl

You learn fast:thumb:

Nows heres the rules

1) you lurk in the background, reading all my funny posts, but you dont engage unless asked to comment or to post a compliment ie "wow JW you are soo tough and handsome that was a really funny post, then you rep me..

2) you post revealing pics everyday

3) YOU DONT EVER involve yourself in political, religious or any current affairs threads...

4) Your views are Daves views which are my views, are we clear? you dont think for yourself, Its dangerous

5) you post revealing pics everyday

6) you make the tea

7)you post revealing pics everyday

I hope These rule are clear, we should all get along just fine


----------



## dmcc

It wasn't a Jaffa Cake though...

And you could have taken a photo of his ass for me, I mean what does a boy have to do?


----------



## TH0R

big_jim_87 said:


> lol moste ppl open a welcome thred and get like 8-9 welcomes max lol as soon as its a fit bird all the lech's come out to play! lol (yes i am in this catigory)
> 
> any way welcome


I resent that jim, but jim, I must say your looking very buff sweetie:lol:


----------



## Rachie

dc55 said:


> *What you think i was asleep when my ass was open to the elements*? I was hoping for some kinky loving...
> 
> You have plenty of pics...i'll choose some tomo


by the noise u were making snoring im pretty sure you were sleeping sweetie!!! and i have tried that sort of kinky loving but you always turn me down! :lol:



jw007 said:


> Good girl
> 
> You learn fast:thumb:
> 
> Nows heres the rules
> 
> 1) you lurk in the background, reading all my funny posts, but you dont engage unless asked to comment or to post a compliment ie "wow JW you are soo tough and handsome that was a really funny post, then you rep me..
> 
> 2) you post revealing pics everyday
> 
> 3) YOU DONT EVER involve yourself in political, religious or any current affairs threads...
> 
> 4) Your views are Daves views which are my views, are we clear? you dont think for yourself, Its dangerous
> 
> 5) you post revealing pics everyday
> 
> 6) you make the tea
> 
> 7)you post revealing pics everyday
> 
> I hope These rule are clear, we should all get along just fine


yes your rules are very clear....but can you please clarify how these rules benefit me?? :confused1:



dmcc said:


> It wasn't a Jaffa Cake though...
> 
> And you could have taken a photo of his ass for me, I mean what does a boy have to do?


so sorry darren....he normally wakes up when im getting up and covers himself up! i'll try tomorrow morning tho :lol:


----------



## Dezw

Hi there, I'm sure you you will have loads of fun in UKM, crazy place.


----------



## big_jim_87

jw007 said:


> Good girl
> 
> You learn fast:thumb:
> 
> Nows heres the rules
> 
> 1) *you lurk in the background, reading all my funny posts, but you dont engage unless asked to comment or to post a compliment ie "wow JW you are soo tough and handsome that was a really funny post, then you rep me..*
> 
> 2) you post revealing pics everyday
> 
> 3) YOU DONT EVER involve yourself in political, religious or any current affairs threads...
> 
> 4) *Your views are Daves views which are my views, are we clear? you dont think for yourself, Its dangerous*
> 
> 5) you post revealing pics everyday
> 
> 6) you make the tea
> 
> 7)you post revealing pics everyday
> 
> I hope These rule are clear, we should all get along just fine


the bold tx are thing that i do not agree with....... the rest are good tho


----------



## dmcc

Dave if you mean the other week when I was drooling driving past Gatwick because a FlyBe Dash 8-Q400 was close enough to read the registration, I make no bones about the fact that I a sad poof planespotter.


----------



## big_jim_87

tel3563 said:


> I resent that jim, but jim, I must say your looking very buff sweetie:lol:


thanx buddy xxx:lol:


----------



## jw007

MrsDC55 said:


> by the noise u were making snoring im pretty sure you were sleeping sweetie!!! and i have tried that sort of kinky loving but you always turn me down! :lol:
> 
> *yes your rules are very clear....but can you please clarify how these rules benefit me?? * :confused1:
> 
> so sorry darren....he normally wakes up when im getting up and covers himself up! i'll try tomorrow morning tho :lol:


What a strange girl you are:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Why would rules be for your benefit??

Dave, where the fck did you find her??? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Rachie

:confused1:



dmcc said:


> Dave if you mean the other week when I was drooling driving past Gatwick because a FlyBe Dash 8-Q400 was close enough to read the registration, I make no bones about the fact that I a sad poof planespotter.


darren.......the only thing i can say to that comment it......SAD! and i hope you didnt spill any of that dribble in my car!!!!!!! :lol:



jw007 said:


> What a strange girl you are:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Why would rules be for your benefit??
> 
> Dave, where the fck did you find her??? :confused1: :confused1:


strange....me??? :confused1: :confused1: surely i must benefit in at least one of the rules otherwise whats the point in sticking to them!! :confused1:

he found me on the street in Ibiza!! staggering back to my hotel :tongue:


----------



## jw007

MrsDC55 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> darren.......the only thing i can say to that comment it......SAD! and i hope you didnt spill any of that dribble in my car!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> strange....me??? :confused1: :confused1: surely i must benefit in at least one of the rules otherwise whats the point in sticking to them!! :confused1:
> 
> *he found me on the street in Ibiza!! staggering back to my hotel* :tongue:


Thats disgusting


----------



## dmcc

A gentleman doesn't leave a stain.


----------



## big_jim_87

dmcc said:


> A gentleman doesn't leave a stain.


no as a true gentleman will find a true cum guzzler that will lap it all up!


----------



## Rachie

jw007 said:


> Thats disgusting


but the truth!!

im a bit disppointed that no girls have said anything in my thread!! i was hoping for some support to help tackle all you guys!!!!


----------



## TH0R

MrsDC55 said:


> but the truth!!
> 
> im a bit disppointed that no girls have said anything in my thread!! i was hoping for some support to help tackle all you guys!!!!


Its alright love, I'm here now:cool:

Listen lads, just back off and give the girl some room to breath will ya

Now wtf are those pics you promised me:cursing:


----------



## weeman

MrsDC55 said:


> but the truth!!
> 
> *im a bit disppointed that no girls have said anything in my thread!! i was hoping for some support to help tackle all you guys!!!*!


the other girls abide by the rules and lurk in the background as Joe pointed out,now i'm off to the AL to see what nudiness Mr dc55 is presenting us with:thumb:

btw,next time you give Joe a cuppa,you need to can that digestive biscuit sh1t,Joe loves a good dunk of a ginger nut:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachie

tel3563 said:


> Its alright love, I'm here now:cool:
> 
> Listen lads, just back off and give the girl some room to breath will ya
> 
> Now wtf are those pics you promised me:cursing:


i cant pm yet as not a worthy enough member so cant send you any pics to help with my training!! :lol: :lol:



weeman said:


> the other girls abide by the rules and lurk in the background as Joe pointed out,now i'm off to the AL to see what nudiness Mr dc55 is presenting us with:thumb:
> 
> btw,next time you give Joe a cuppa,you need to can that digestive biscuit sh1t,*Joe loves a good dunk of a ginger nut* :lol: :lol:


right....that noted....i'll make sure i get it right next time! :lol:


----------



## RedKola

MrsDC55 said:


> but the truth!!
> 
> im a bit disppointed that *no girls* have said anything in my thread!! i was hoping for some support to help tackle all you guys!!!!


TaaDaaaa! I'm here! 

Now get the tea on bint! PMSL :lol:  :tongue:

P.S - Welcome BTW!  :thumb:


----------



## Rachie

RedKola said:


> TaaDaaaa! I'm here!
> 
> Now get the tea on bint! PMSL :lol:  :tongue:
> 
> P.S - Welcome BTW!  :thumb:


Yeah!! a girl!!! ha! however i will not be making you any tea!! :lol:



dc55 said:


> See chick..you do have friends after all!!! :whistling:
> 
> Just looks like your the new fluffer I mean Tea girl. You know how it works...work your way up from the bottom and all that....posting pics of your sexy little ass will defo up you in the ranks.....although its looking a bit white as far as I can see (currently sticking out of covers!! :lol: )...but I wouldnt of thought people would mind seeing your white bits:laugh:
> 
> NB. All reps must also come to me!


you really should tell them all that the tea I make is awful!! as for the posting pics....when you post pics of yourself then i'll post pics of me!!! :tongue: its only fair!!


----------



## big_jim_87

fkin ell 5 page welcome! lol you will be popular lol


----------



## weeman

Mr dc55 its for the greater good mate,get your naked ass posted up in the adult lounge,you'll be repped accordingly,and Mrs 'i make minging tea' dc55 wont have any choice but to post some pert nakedness of some sort!!!!!

it makes sense mate,you know it does.


----------



## Sylar

Is it just me, or does Mrs and Mr DC55 have suspiscoulsy the exact same posting style? Same use of smileys, wording and grammar down to a T... :whistling:

I suppose it may just be possible I'm a envious, conspiracy theorist bastard who has no pasty at the mo tho.. :innocent:

PS. Welcome to the Board DC, oh sh1t, I mean MrsDC.


----------



## dmcc

You got your ass out for the camera yet, or am I going to have to take you by surprise in the changing room?

(again)


----------



## T.F.

Sylar said:


> Is it just me, or does Mrs and Mr DC55 have suspiscoulsy the exact same posting style? Same use of smileys, wording and grammar down to a T... :whistling:
> 
> I suppose it may just be possible I'm a envious, conspiracy theorist bastard who has no pasty at the mo tho.. :innocent:
> 
> PS. Welcome to the Board DC, oh sh1t, I mean MrsDC.


Even if she is a make believe bird, she's still a hot make believe one :laugh:

Welcome along :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachie

weeman said:


> Mr dc55 its for the greater good mate,get your naked ass posted up in the adult lounge,you'll be repped accordingly,and Mrs 'i make minging tea' dc55 wont have any choice but to post some pert nakedness of some sort!!!!!
> 
> it makes sense mate,you know it does.


but i have tan lines from my hols!! going sunbeds tomorrow so maybe when im all one colour!!



Sylar said:


> Is it just me, or does Mrs and Mr DC55 have suspiscoulsy the exact same posting style? Same use of smileys, wording and grammar down to a T... :whistling:
> 
> I suppose it may just be possible I'm a envious, conspiracy theorist bastard who has no pasty at the mo tho.. :innocent:
> 
> PS. Welcome to the Board DC, oh sh1t, I mean MrsDC.


i am real!!!! mr dc is not clever enough to come up with a make believe mrs dc!! :lol:


----------



## TH0R

MrsDC55 said:


> but i have tan lines from my hols!! going sunbeds tomorrow so maybe when im all one colour!!
> 
> i am real!!!! mr dc is not clever enough to come up with a make believe mrs dc!! :lol:


Only proof is pics with todays Daily Sport and some fresh vegetables in funny

places:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi, I thought I would say hello! Hmm how come you dont like going to the gym or doing exercise??

Betty x


----------



## Rachie

Bettyboo said:
 

> Hi, I thought I would say hello! Hmm how come you dont like going to the gym or doing exercise??
> 
> Betty x


Hi Betty!! i do like doing exercise! Im currently training to be a PE teacher so i had better like sport and exercise to do that!!!

Im not to keen on going to the gym to do cardio as i'd prefer to be playing some sort of sport. However, in September going to start training and going to go gym couple of times a week to work on weights!

x


----------



## dmcc

So is he dead or in some Latvian jail or something?


----------



## Rachie

dmcc said:


> So is he dead or in some Latvian jail or something?


you probably know more than me!


----------



## dmcc

You must be joking love, I've not had a text off him since before you went playing with the camels... Is his phone still broken?


----------



## weeman

my PE teacher at school looked FUK ALL like you,damn it,otherwise i would have taken part lmao


----------



## Rachie

dmcc said:


> You must be joking love, I've not had a text off him since before you went playing with the camels... Is his phone still broken?


his phone is fine now...got sorted wed i think!

well i havent spoken to him all day so consider him officially in my bad books! :cursing:


----------



## Rachie

weeman said:


> my PE teacher at school looked FUK ALL like you,damn it,otherwise i would have taken part lmao


haha!! yes the kids in liverpool all seem to like taking part in my lessons!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

MrsDC55 said:


> haha!! yes the kids in liverpool all seem to like taking part in my lessons!! :lol: :lol:


LOL

I'm sure you'll be the subject of a good few inside out sock fantasies. :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Dave just txt me, says its fine to send the naked pics of yourself now Mrs, promise:innocent:


----------



## Rachie

tel3563 said:


> Dave just txt me, says its fine to send the naked pics of yourself now Mrs, promise:innocent:


i need to wait until i can pm first!!! then i'll send them!! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

havent you said hello yet? this thred is well long for a welcome your making me jelous as mine had about 6 replys you got 6 pages! im gona go cry a little bit more now.....


----------



## Rachie

big_jim_87 said:


> havent you said hello yet? this thred is well long for a welcome your making me jelous as mine had about 6 replys you got 6 pages! im gona go cry a little bit more now.....


HELLO!!!

haha dont cry!! i dont like seein blokes cry!! :lol:

maybe i should start a new thread soon but dont want to until i start training properly....


----------



## weeman

you defo need to start a new thread concerning any short skirts you have in the meantime,with photo's front and rear,erm so we can assess your quad/ham and calves development of course:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> you defo need to start a new thread concerning any short skirts you have in the meantime,with photo's front and rear,erm so we can assess your quad/ham and calves development of course:thumb:


what about the glute development


----------



## TaintedSoul

big_jim_87 said:


> what about the glute development


Agree... Glute and pec development is very important and something that should be monitored regulary.


----------



## weeman

you pair of perverted bastrds!! i've got the girls best interests at heart here and all your concerned about are her glutes and boo..pec development!! terrible state of affairs,some people,i tell ya:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rachie

wow...you guys are all so kind on here! it's nice to know that you all take such an interest in my development and want to see the improvements!! so glad i joined this site now!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

MrsDC55 said:


> wow...you guys are all so kind on here! it's nice to know that you all take such an interest in my development and want to see the improvements!! so glad i joined this site now!!!


And you get specialised attention as Weeman is interested in quad,ham and calves development and big_jim and myself in glute and pec development.

If you cant reach you goals here then you cant reach them anywhere!! :thumb:


----------



## Rachie

TaintedSoul said:


> And you get specialised attention as Weeman is interested in quad,ham and calves development and big_jim and myself in glute and pec development.
> 
> If you cant reach you goals here then you cant reach them anywhere!! :thumb:


that is so nice of you all! :lol: i'll have to take some pics soon so you can all tell me what i need to do to improve! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

MrsDC55 said:


> that is so nice of you all! :lol: i'll have to take some pics soon so you can all tell me what i need to do to improve! :thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

erm i mean,yes,your right in order to assess any further physical developments pics are a definate must


----------



## TaintedSoul

MrsDC55 said:


> that is so nice of you all! :lol: * i'll have to take some pics soon so you can all tell me what i need to do to improve!* :thumb:


Note to all the guys!

I'm claiming ownership of getting MrsDC55 to post some pics!! You owe me you filthy swines!!


----------



## big_jim_87

TaintedSoul said:


> And you get specialised attention as Weeman is interested in quad,ham and calves development and big_jim and myself in glute and pec development.
> 
> *If you cant reach you goals here then you cant reach them anywhere!!* :thumb:


yes and if you are finding it difficult to reach said goals then myself and Tainted are both willing to do one on one sesions or two on one sesions to assist you in your development, i must warn you that each sesion will be very vigorous and intense and sawnes or aking muscles the following day are common, this is genraly reffered to as DOMS :innocent:


----------



## Rachie

TaintedSoul said:


> Note to all the guys!
> 
> I'm claiming ownership of getting MrsDC55 to post some pics!! You owe me you filthy swines!!


i havent posted any yet!!! however, when i do i will be claiming ownership myself!!! and the more reps i receive for pics the more pics i will put on!! :lol: :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> yes and if you are finding it difficult to reach said goals then myself and Tainted are both willing to do one on one sesions or two on one sesions to assist you in your development, i must warn you that each sesion will be very vigorous and intense and sawnes or aking muscles the following day are common, this is genraly reffered to as DOMS :innocent:


mmmm....vigorous sessions!!! dont know if i would be able to handle you both.... you would have to go easy on me first!!!! :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

MrsDC55 said:


> i havent posted any yet!!! however, when i do i will be claiming ownership myself!!! and the more reps i receive for pics the more pics i will put on!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> *mmmm....vigorous sessions!!! dont know if i would be able to handle you both.... you would have to go easy on me first!!!!* :tongue:


well the way i imagine it, i would give you your 1st session to see how you get on? when i feel you have progressed enough and the need for a more intense sesion we will both put you through your pases!


----------



## Rachie

so...these pics of mine. thinking of getting DC to take some at the weekend and then i'll put them up. Then i would like lots of recommendations of what and how to improve! thanks!!!!


----------



## Rachie

dc55 said:


> Dont think them kind of pics will be able to be posted on the normal forum!!
> 
> Not even sure the ADULT lounge could handle them.....!!!!
> 
> Maybe we could meet up with Weeman so he could advise!! :whistling: :whistling:


excuse me DC.....these guys on here are trying to help me and here you are going on about rude pics! there will be nothing of the sort!!!! :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## TaintedSoul

MrsDC55 said:


> excuse me DC.....these guys on here are trying to help me and here you are going on about rude pics! there will be nothing of the sort!!!! :innocent: :innocent:


It's true... we do have your best interests at heart!  :innocent:


----------



## nobody

Vultures the lot of ya !! lol

Hello MrsDC55 :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachie

dc55 said:


> ppfffttt......your choice!!
> 
> MrsDC55 we'll just have to post your naked pics elsewhere......as all they want are normal clothes on shots....obviously if there only interested on your training and progress then there is no need for nakedness!!
> 
> Right where's your granny pants..... :lol: :lol:


granny pants?!?!?! think we both know i dont own any!

and we have already stated that these gus just want to help!! :lol: you and your dirty mind are just getting carried away!! :tongue:


----------



## Rachie

:stupid:


----------



## dmcc

OI MrsDC I am STILL waiting for an ass pic of 'im indoors!!


----------



## Damo86

This thread rocks!

You lads are persistant feckers aren't ya?

Anyway, Hiya MrsDC55 I see your being made very welcome......hmmmmm I wonder why???? perv's lol

ps someone let me know when those pics are up


----------



## Rachie

dmcc said:


> OI MrsDC I am STILL waiting for an ass pic of 'im indoors!!


he keeps hiding it when i get up in the morning!! i'll get one especially for you darren!! :thumb:



Damo86 said:


> This thread rocks!
> 
> You lads are persistant feckers aren't ya?
> 
> Anyway, Hiya MrsDC55 I see your being made very welcome......hmmmmm I wonder why???? perv's lol
> 
> ps someone let me know when those pics are up


ha and it looks like you are one of the above too!!!! :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Can I have a picture of your garden MrsDC?


----------



## Rachie

tel3563 said:


> Can I have a picture of your garden MrsDC?


sorry tel....i'm gonna be living in a flat this year so havent got a garden!! :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul

MrsDC55 said:


> sorry tel....i'm gonna be living in a flat this year so havent got a garden!! :tongue:


So is your new flat carpeted or got nice smooth erm tiles?


----------



## richardrahl

Welcome to the board, gorgeous. 



TaintedSoul said:


> So is your new flat carpeted or got nice smooth erm tiles?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachie

TaintedSoul said:


> So is your new flat carpeted or got nice smooth erm tiles?


i shall choose to ignore this question.....tried to think of something witty for a reply but cant think of anything just yet!!! :confused1:


----------



## weeman

i'm still stuck on the post where you say your a PE teacher,i had no idea i could get so much masturbation out of such a simple post,thats really opened up my eyes!!


----------



## T.F.

weeman said:


> i'm still stuck on the post where you say your a PE teacher,i had no idea i could get so much masturbation out of such a simple post,thats really opened up my eyes!!


And closed them again, as you picture it in your head, dreaming up all kind of fantasies, while furiously pounding away at yourself!!  :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

weeman said:


> i'm still stuck on the post where you say your a PE teacher,i had no idea i could get so much masturbation out of such a simple post,thats really opened up my eyes!!


That honestly made me laugh... love it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I'm STILL waiting for an ass pic!!!


----------



## Rachie

weeman said:


> i'm still stuck on the post where you say your a PE teacher,i had no idea i could get so much masturbation out of such a simple post,thats really opened up my eyes!!


it doesnt take a lot to get you going does it weeman!! :lol:



dmcc said:


> I'm STILL waiting for an ass pic!!!


he keeps hiding it in the morning! may be taking pics tomorrow so i'll try sneak one in!! you'll have to wait until i can PM to see it tho as it may seriously scar peoples minds forever!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Surprise him in the shower. But he is hard to get. I shared a room with him last month FFS and he's quite skilled at getting out of bed and wrapping a towel round him to preserve his modesty.


----------

